# Why should I get an iphone instead of a Droid phone?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a few days away from getting a new phone, and I'm completely torn about what to get. I love that I can now get an iphone with Verizon, but I'm worried about no Flash, and about the fact that the new iphone will probably be coming out soon, but I can't wait any longer to upgrade. And I won't run out and buy the newest iphone when it comes out. I wait for my "new every two," and the iphone 4 is already around a year old (?). So tell me, iphone lovers, why should I get an iphone? Help!  

ETA: And do you have to pay for most apps?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't see how I ever lived without my iPhone.  I use it for email, facebook, news, weather, games, reading Kindle books when I don't have my Kindle or iPad with me and I can't tell you how many times I have used the maps app that comes with the iPhone to find addresses and phone numbers or even find out where I am at the moment.  Oh yea....you can use it to make calls too.

You can get TONS of free apps and TONS more very cheap.  There are also a lot more apps available for the iPhone than there are currently available for the Droid.  I have had an iPhone for years and don't miss flash at all.

This is just a ---->RUMOR<----- but I have read there will be no new iPhone this year.  Please do not base any decisions on that at all because as I said, it is just a rumor.  

I wouldn't trade my iPhone for 10 Droids but that's just me.  You will find others who prefer the Droid.


----------



## GrouchoKindle (Apr 14, 2011)

> I don't see how I ever lived without my iPhone. I use it for email, facebook, news, weather, games, reading Kindle books when I don't have my Kindle or iPad with me and I can't tell you how many times I have used the maps app that comes with the iPhone to find addresses and phone numbers or even find out where I am at the moment. Oh yea....you can use it to make calls too.


You can do all of this with an android phone as well.

My advice is to go to the store and play around with both devices and see which ones appeal to you. As a general rule, the Android tends to appeal to more techie people who like to customize their phone; whereas the iPhone provides a simpler, more streamlined experience. Of course, you'll find a mix of people in both groups.

Regarding paying for apps, Amazon has just put out a new app store for Android where they are giving away one paid app for free each day. It's hit and miss, but occasionally there's something that I want.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't say I miss Flash on my iPhone.  On the iPad, yes, but my phone?  No.

I personally believe at this point, either is a good choice.  The advantage in an iPhone is that it can share apps with an iPad, but to me that's about it.  I think GrouchoKindle nailed it--play with both devices in a store, then do a little research into both models' capabilities (including things like battery life) to make sure your most important needs will be met with a given device.

As for paying for apps, free and reduced price specials happen pretty frequently.  You can probably find a free app for most things you want an app for, though you may have o put up with ads to do so.  I've often found paid apps are better written and have more features in addition to getting rid of ads, but that certainly isn't always the case.  Most apps are also very inexpensive.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an iPad, iPod touch, and Android Phone.  Love 'em all.  I prefer the Android ability to customize my phone setup, which is very limited in iPhone.  I also like the ability to have a phone with a he-man sized large screen, rather than trying to use touch on an itty bitty 3.5 inch screen!

Having said that, Apple has a nice system, and is a good choice if you don't desire to mess with your phone and will take what Apple gives you in place of more decisions.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Go in to and play with both phones then decide.  I was in verizon store today and there were a half dozen people playing with the droids and no one at the apple phones which did surprise me. They said more people like the droid better. I have the Droid X and got it 20 days before they announced the iphone! Of course I could take them up on their "nice" offer of paying full retail which was at the time higher than what Apple was selling it for.  So now I have to wait until next year to get one. In the mean time the droid is okay and the camera is 8MP so there are some nice features. All in all I would have prefered the iphone since I have so many apps, etc for itunes. Oh well!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was considering upgrading to an iPhone, but since you have to pay extra for thethering,I quickly dismissed that notion and will stick with Android.


----------



## Melanie K (Aug 15, 2010)

Before you renew your contract with your current carrier, look at the Android smart phones available at WalMart and serviced by Virgin Mobile.  You can get unlimited text and web, 300 min/month for $25/month.  No contract. 1200 minutes is less than $50/month. I have an LG model (around $200) and love it.  There are TONS of apps and more every day.  BTW, Sprint is who Virgin Mobile piggybacks off of.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had to take my droid back because AT&T wireless doesn't support the Kindle app for droid. It will download, but doesn't interface with your content manager. 

I ended up with the Iphone and am happily reading my Kindle books on it. Of course, I wouldn't dream of buying anything through the iphone, but I have plenty to read already.

The Iphone is heavier than the Motorola Bravo that I first picked out. 

I read, make phone calls and check the weather. Maybe someday I'll do more but I'm happy with that for now.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

metal134 said:


> I was considering upgrading to an iPhone, but since you have to pay extra for thethering,I quickly dismissed that notion and will stick with Android.


You generally have to pay extra for tethering on Android phones as well, unless you hack the device--it's a carrier restriction, not an OS one. But guess what? A hacked iPhone tethers just as well as a hacked Android does--better, IMO.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> I personally believe at this point, either is a good choice. The advantage in an iPhone is that it can share apps with an iPad, but to me that's about it. I think


And to me that's kind of moot as most iPhone apps aren't very good on the iPad as you get the phone sized screen, or can double it into a pixelized version.

One could also say an advantage to having an iPad and an Android phone is having access to both app stores for variety....

I'm still deciding if I need a smarthphone. I'm leaning toward now since I spend most of my time at home or in the office and have wifi for the iPad (as well as my computers obviously both places), so I'm not sure I can justify the data plan cost. I really wish you could get smartphones without a data plan and just use wifi for internet stuff but still have all the apps etc. like I do on my wifi iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> And to me that's kind of moot as most iPhone apps aren't very good on the iPad as you get the phone sized screen, or can double it into a pixelized version.


There are apps that are iPad "ready" (full resolution) and also indicate they will work on iPhones/iPod Touch, those can be shared across devices with no penalty. Some of my favorites do that...when I eventually get an iPod Touch, I'll be good to go! 

But really, the advice given to go try out both phones and pick the one that's best for you the way you use the phone is a good one. And there are more Android apps every day. Apple's App Store wasn't built in a day... You might also check out the Android Phone thread in Not Quite Kindle.

Betsy


----------

